# can i feed spirulina(health food) to fish?



## fishybert (Apr 2, 2012)

i got the idea after seeing a spirulina ad while on the bus. Can i pop open a capsule and dump the powdered spirulina into my tank as food? do they add any stuff that can be harmful to fish?

And yes, i've looked into how to grow infusoria. The problem is that i live in a mosquito-infested area, and while i like my fish, i like not being bitten more 

tia


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah you can use it. Its just a type of algae and a common fishfood ingredient. Though buying the stuff made for fish would probably be cheaper then the human tablets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Yea but the bulk stuff people buy to add to food is the cheapest stuff, tablets and even fish food stuff is over priced, the bulk bags are best.


----------



## fishybert (Apr 2, 2012)

many thanks


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

you can buy bulk for fish too. Least Kenfishfood.com sells the powder for $17.50 a lb.


----------



## fishybert (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. i'm planning to buy a few capsules first before buying a can


----------

